# drilling kitchen cupboard doors



## Lons (3 Feb 2011)

I made this jig years ago for drilling kitchen cupboard doors for sprung blum type hinges and have been using it today to drill 20 oak doors.

My current setup means that I have to pull out the pillar drill and cover stuff around it with old sheets - not ideal but I want to clear out and set up my workshop properly this summer and wondered if anyone has a better system (though this does work) that I can incorporate.

I only occasionally drill doors but I'm inevitably in a hurry and always quite a few of them  

Bob


----------



## Sportique (11 Feb 2011)

Lons,

looks good to me, but tell me, how do you know the distance between centre of the "hole" and the edge of the door (i.e. fence position)? Does this vary with make/design of hinge? or are they all standard?

Good straightforward jig.

Dave


----------



## Lons (11 Feb 2011)

Sportique":19y3xbs5 said:


> Lons,
> 
> looks good to me, but tell me, how do you know the distance between centre of the "hole" and the edge of the door (i.e. fence position)? Does this vary with make/design of hinge? or are they all standard?
> 
> ...



Hi Dave

The jig is pretty simple and I think quite common as I'm sure I cribbed it from somebody a long time ago and i was hoping there might be something better out there.

I used to make all my own cabinets and had it set up permantently into a bench with hinge centres @ 100mm from door ends so reference was never a problem and it was set at zero from door edge so I could use a relevant spacer to suit virtually any hinge.

The guy I use to make my carcases now also sets at 100mm but as my pillar drill is now moveable I drlilled some 18mm mdf at the spacings I use and I just clamp it to the jig, lower the bit into the hole and clamp the jig to the drill table. Not really efficient but for infrequent use it's ok for the minute. Not though when I set up the workshop as I'm not happy with it.

Bob


----------



## Sportique (11 Feb 2011)

Bob

thanks for your reply - now I understand why you would like to change the set-up for your new workshop.

Dave


----------



## claptonkid (23 Feb 2011)

I bought one of these a few months back: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DRILL-JIG-KITCHEN ... 985wt_1141

It's a very cheap and cheerful drilling jig which allows easy adjustment of the margin. You basically fit a depth stop to your corded drill then a steel bush guides your 35mm bit into the door. You drill until the depth stop hits the jig. Of course you can buy £150 versions of this from Blum, but why bother? It seems to work fine for me.



Lons":axmcy580 said:


> I made this jig years ago for drilling kitchen cupboard doors for sprung blum type hinges and have been using it today to drill 20 oak doors.
> 
> My current setup means that I have to pull out the pillar drill and cover stuff around it with old sheets - not ideal but I want to clear out and set up my workshop properly this summer and wondered if anyone has a better system (though this does work) that I can incorporate.
> 
> ...


----------

